# Zombie Make Up ~ HELP?



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok, I have been messing around with the make up and liquid latex but I cannot for the life of me get the look that I'm even somewhat happy with. I don't want the white face, black eyes look but I also don't want anything cutesy or over the top with my entire face covered in the latex. I have the white out lenses that I will be wearing also for my costume contest tomorrow...any suggestions? If possible pictures and/or video. I've searched on youtube but did really find anything that I liked all that much or could accomplish lol. Somebody..anybody..help!!! Thanks!


----------



## thetazzbot (Oct 28, 2009)

well looking at your fav horror films, the latest being zombieland, they didnt spend much on makeup.

the michael jackson thriller video has some really good zombies. Rick Baker did the makeup for that video, you cannot get any better than RB.

I personally like the dying flesh effects. Coat both sides of a toilet tissue (just one layer of the paper), apply to face. tear before it dries, let it dry hanging. 

probably too late for your contest.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope, not too late for my contest...thank you tazz. I'm going to google Rick Baker. I think that I'm having the biggest problem with the coloring and whether to add color before or after the latex as I've seen it done each way.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I know you dont want to go real far out there with the latex but this is my favorite zombie how to. Maybe you can try a portion of this. Hope it helps. 
YouTube - Zombie makeup / Creepy Face


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I like the featherly challenged parrot in the background! LOL That's a good video, I like how she pulled the latex down over her eye and how she didn't make herself white with black eyes. I am definetely heading more towards that look! Thank you!!!


----------



## thetazzbot (Oct 28, 2009)

stupid question time. but does regular makeup eyeliner sticks work on latex or should it be special fx stuff?


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I prefer regular makeup as its more hypoallergenic. I try to use it more than the cream stuff you can buy. I will work on the latex. I would apply your base coat and then set it with powder before you use the eyeliner.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Here's what I looked like today. I won the best zombie contest, that's what I was aiming for!!  YES!!!


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

here is the makup i did on my wife for a costume contest


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

That's pretty cool!! Lots of work!


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah about 3 hours lol


----------



## thetazzbot (Oct 28, 2009)

Booterbunz said:


> Here's what I looked like today. I won the best zombie contest, that's what I was aiming for!!  YES!!!


congrats! cool scar!


----------

